# False BFP? This is madness



## pineapplepink

Around 11/12 dpo I ovulated late af was due sat and nothing!
Took a Sainsbury’s test today and I honestly thought it was positive 
Went and got a clear blue digital and frer and negative! 
Is it all in my head?


----------



## JessaBear36

I see it. But I always get lines on blue dye. If the frer was negative it might be a evap line looks kinda thin. Good luck.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see something faint to good luck


----------

